# Pregunta básica, contador en Labview.



## earroyog (Sep 16, 2010)

Hola, como estan foreros? ando trabajando en un programita muy fácil en labview, se trata de obtener una señal por medio de la daq6008 proporcional al peso de una báscula, si éste peso es menor a 20 kg y otro sensor está encendido (conectado a una entrada digital), entonces se activa un relevador por medio de otra salida digital.

Para ser mas claros es un "sistema de pesado" para una empacadora, si hay una caja (sensor) y la caja pesa menos de 20kg, entonces se activa un piston que deje caer el producto hasta que éste llegue a los 20kg (o 5 o 15 según programado). 

Mi duda es la siguiente, hasta aquí funciona todo bien, y tengo un led en el front panel que me indica cuando el piston está activado, pero quisiera poder contar el número de cajas que se llenan. Es decir, las veces que éste pistón está encendido o el "led" del front panel.

Por decirlo de otra manera, si tubieran un led en labview que encendieran por medio de un switch, como le harian para contar las veces que éste led se enciende?

Gracias espero me puedan echar la mano ya que he intentado varias formas y no consigo ningún resultado.

Eugenio


----------



## JLCG (Oct 2, 2010)

Buenas aqui te adjunto un simple programa que acabo de realizar espero te ayude
cualquier cosa avisa y te ayudo


----------



## earroyog (Oct 22, 2010)

JLCG dijo:


> Buenas aqui te adjunto un simple programa que acabo de realizar espero te ayude
> cualquier cosa avisa y te ayudo


 
Hola, graias por tu ayuda, lo que pasa es que tengo labview 8.2 y no lo pude abrir, nose si pudieras hacer algo para grabarlo como si fuera de una version anterior... Gracias!


----------



## qui_que_87 (Dic 6, 2010)

JLCG dijo:


> Buenas aqui te adjunto un simple programa que acabo de realizar espero te ayude
> cualquier cosa avisa y te ayudo



Que tal Quote me sirvio mucho tu programa ya que necesitaba implementar un contador de pasos para un motor paso a paso, gracias por la ayuda.


----------

